# Rodney is my new best friend!



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

@Bigdrowdy1 sent me a tracking number a couple of days ago with no information on what was inside the package. This was the first time I've gotten a package from someone on Woodbarter and hoped it wasn't wood...



 

Man, that stuff is outstanding! So far I've only tried the Hot, but man is it tasty! I was planning on keeping it from the wife, but as soon as I opened the package, the whole room smelled like a smoke pit... there was no hiding this! Unfortunately, she is a fan also.

Thank you very much, Rodney!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 7, 2016)

rodneys stuff is the bomb

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Dang, I thought I was special! This showed up today!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2016)

Too cool! His smoky goodness is legendary!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! His smoky goodness is legendary!


And not without reason apparently. Methinks I'll be going to sleep with a bellyache tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2016)

Same here, he is very sneaky. so is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have one half a bag of jerky left....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Glad yall like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

Wish I had a friend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Wish I had a friend


If wishes were horses, beggars would ride...
Great minds have purposes, others have wishes...
If wishes were fishes, we'd all swim in riches...
If wishes and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be like Christmas...
Wishes won't wash dishes...
If hopes and wishes were loaves and fishes, we'd never go hungry again...
A wish is a desire without an attempt...


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride...
> Great minds have purposes, others have wishes...
> If wishes were fishes, we'd all swim in riches...
> If wishes and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be like Christmas...
> ...


My old man just showed up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride...
> Great minds have purposes, others have wishes...
> If wishes were fishes, we'd all swim in riches...
> If wishes and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be like Christmas...
> ...




Gramps had a different verse- "if wishes were horses all beggars would ride-if horse turds were biscuits they would eat till they died. Now there was more to it but I cannot remember. I should though- I heard it often enough when I wished- or iffed too much.............

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride...
> Great minds have purposes, others have wishes...
> If wishes were fishes, we'd all swim in riches...
> If wishes and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be like Christmas...
> ...



My grandfather was fond of two sayings-

"Wish in one hand, $hit in the other and tell me which one fills up first"

And-

"Know where to find sympathy kid? It's in the dictionary between $hit and syphilis"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

"I want..."

"It's good to want things."


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> "I want..."
> 
> "It's good to want things."



Yep- just as long as want and need are separated.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride...
> Great minds have purposes, others have wishes...
> If wishes were fishes, we'd all swim in riches...
> If wishes and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be like Christmas...
> ...


I wish you lived next door to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> My grandfather was fond of two sayings-
> 
> "Wish in one hand, $hit in the other and tell me which one fills up first"
> 
> ...




Must have been popular sayings in days of old, or we're somehow related! My dad's two favorites there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wish you lived next door to me.



Watch it @SENC now he is gonna try the MR. Rodgers approach!!!


Dad's sayings was "If cow milk was butter then you wouldn't have to churn it." "If a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his a$$ every time he jumped either."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Watch it @SENC now he is gonna try the MR. Rodgers approach!!!
> 
> 
> Dad's sayings was "If cow milk was butter then you wouldn't have to churn it." *"If a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his a$$ every time he jumped either."*



That one is right up there at the top of his list too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Guys, all I can say is if you have the opportunity to get any of Rodney's stuff, get it. Send him however much money it takes or what wood he wants, it is TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2016)

Damm!!! I better go out and look in my mailbox, he sent me a tracking # too...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2016)

Yahoo, mine arrived too! Rodney sure is a good fellow aint he? for all you sinners who didn't get any this year, yer gonna have to step up your game...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wish you lived next door to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine isn't here yet. You all are just

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)

I just got a box of yummy Rodney smokey goodness!!!! Oh I will be into this tonight 
Thank you so much Rodney, I never expected this but I sure am grateful for it. You rock

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2016)

I, too, got a box of delicious smoky treats! I'm nominating Rodney for Time magazine's Man of the Year!

Thanks again, Rodney!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)

OMG!!! This stuff is so good, really great strong smokey flavor. I'm going to get some sharp cheddar for the big sausage for the weekend, we may get snow so I'll stay in and munch, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome, awesome stuff, Rodney!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2016)

for all the compliments guys!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> for all the compliments guys!!!


No, thank you sir!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! His smoky goodness is legendary!


so you like his meat?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> so you like his meat?


Oh yessss........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2016)

So how does one become a member of his meat of the month club? I just checked my mailbox and all I had was frikkin bills and pre approved credit offers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So how does one become a member of his meat of the month club? I just checked my mailbox and all I had was frikkin bills and pre approved credit offers





JR Custom Calls said:


> so you like his meat?



It's starts with not making fun of Rodney's meat...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> It's starts with not making fun of Rodney's meat...


I didn't. I made fun of you. Big difference.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So how does one become a member of his meat of the month club? I just checked my mailbox and all I had was frikkin bills and pre approved credit offers


For $50 I'll send you the latest edition of my proven secrets to obtaining Rodney's special jerkies and summer sausages at below market cost.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Had some more boxes leave out today. This should wrap it up for me for the most part. Hope everyone enjoys their boxes. Now since I have been accused of being a sneaky scoundrel I have a couple boxes headed out without any notifications just for $hits and grins. All I gots toos says is Got Cha!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Rodney! I got mine the other day but have resisted temptation and haven't ripped into them yet. Waiting to find a time I'm all alone so I don;t have to share.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks Rodney! I got mine the other day but have resisted temptation and haven't ripped into them yet. Waiting to find a time I'm all alone so I don;t have to share.



I have heard it is amazing how fast it disappears once opened. Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks Rodney! I got mine the other day but have resisted temptation and haven't ripped into them yet. Waiting to find a time I'm all alone so I don;t have to share.



That's funny, I'm waiting to eat some of mine until I get to see my kid and share. (I busted into some of it, couldn't resist!!). Just got word he'll be here Monday for 2 weeks so just a few days to wait!!!!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

Little hunter sticks are gone! And man where they good, great smokey flavor. I ate them and someone at work asked me if I was smoking again because they could smell the smoke on my breath, LOL. Nope, just smokey treats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks Rodney! I got mine the other day but have resisted temptation and haven't ripped into them yet. Waiting to find a time I'm all alone so I don;t have to share.


I think I've been sharing a little more than I intended to share (and more than my wife will fess up to)!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 12, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's funny, I'm waiting to eat some of mine until I get to see my kid and share. (I busted into some of it, couldn't resist!!). Just got word he'll be here Monday for 2 weeks so just a few days to wait!!!!!!!


You're crazy!!! Keep it all for yourself and buy them a Big Mac

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> You're crazy!!! Keep it all for yourself and buy them a Big Mac



I didn't say I was going to equally share!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> It's starts with not making fun of Rodney's meat...


Ok so apparently this exactly how one becomes a member of the club. 

Out of the blue I had a box in my mailbox today. Took me by surprise for sure. Turns out, poking fun can lead to wonderful things. 

2 things I learned. A- this stuff is amazing. B- don't put a chew in immediately after eating a hot piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ok so apparently this exactly how one becomes a member of the club.
> 
> Out of the blue I had a box in my mailbox today. Took me by surprise for sure. Turns out, poking fun can lead to wonderful things.
> 
> 2 things I learned. A- this stuff is amazing. B- don't put a chew in immediately after eating a hot piece.



It does burn a bit if you do that!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ok so apparently this exactly how one becomes a member of the club.
> 
> Out of the blue I had a box in my mailbox today. Took me by surprise for sure. Turns out, poking fun can lead to wonderful things.
> 
> 2 things I learned. A- this stuff is amazing. B- don't put a chew in immediately after eating a hot piece.





Tony said:


> It does burn a bit if you do that!



I am happy to report that after 32 years of chewing I have not had one for 8 months so the smoked fruit of the gods that is apparently made by the masterful hands of Rodney would not cause me the same pain it causes you. In fact, I am willing to sacrifice myself to help you both out. Please send me the remaining quantity of the smoky goodness so you will not have to suffer for your addiction. No need to thank me, just send a PM for my address and I will not tease you for needing to be saved from yourself. I am only here to help brothers.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 15, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am happy to report that after 32 years of chewing I have not had one for 8 months so the smoked fruit of the gods that is apparently made by the masterful hands of Rodney would not cause me the same pain it causes you. In fact, I am willing to sacrifice myself to help you both out. Please send me the remaining quantity of the smoky goodness so you will not have to suffer for your addiction. No need to thank me, just send a PM for my address and I will not tease you for needing to be saved from yourself. I am only here to help brothers.


No. 

No pain, no gain. It's worth it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am happy to report that after 32 years of chewing I have not had one for 8 months so the smoked fruit of the gods that is apparently made by the masterful hands of Rodney would not cause me the same pain it causes you. In fact, I am willing to sacrifice myself to help you both out. Please send me the remaining quantity of the smoky goodness so you will not have to suffer for your addiction. No need to thank me, just send a PM for my address and I will not tease you for needing to be saved from yourself. I am only here to help brothers.



If you'll hurry up and get off that damn island, you can come by the shop and have some smoky goodness.(limited time offer. One bite of smoky goodness per visitor while supplies last. Additional bites of smoky goodness may be granted in exchange for curly koa at shopowner's discretion. Anyone protesting rules of the offer can kiss shopowner's ass.)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> If you'll hurry up and get off that damn island, you can come by the shop and have some smoky goodness.(limited time offer. One bite of smoky goodness per visitor while supplies last. Additional bites of smoky goodness may be granted in exchange for curly koa at shopowner's discretion. Anyone protesting rules of the offer can kiss shopowner's ass.)







Funny part is when I got to the fine print I read it really fast so it sounded like the end of a medication commercial...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am happy to report that after 32 years of chewing I have not had one for 8 months so the smoked fruit of the gods that is apparently made by the masterful hands of Rodney would not cause me the same pain it causes you. In fact, I am willing to sacrifice myself to help you both out. Please send me the remaining quantity of the smoky goodness so you will not have to suffer for your addiction. No need to thank me, just send a PM for my address and I will not tease you for needing to be saved from yourself. I am only here to help brothers.



In JR's word, NO.



I am more than willing to work through the pain, it is WELL WORTH IT!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 15, 2016)

About 5:30 this evening I was in the shop when my phone went "TING !!!..," The email said I had a package from Texas delivered at the front door. I bundled up (Windchill 5 degrees) and went to the front porch. There was a box of smokey goodness from Chef Rodney. I think this box will need to go in the freezer and be savored for months to come. 
Now to think of a way to get even...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Now to think of a way to get even...


Send it to me. That's the best way I know of

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

